

Ask HN: How have you used 3D printing? - ivankirigin

I got a giftcard to http://www.shapeways.com
-- they do 3D printing as a service.<p>I have a few ideas on how to use it, but this piqued my interest. How have you used 3D printing?<p>If you haven't, what would you like to do?
======
retroafroman
I've never used the Shapeways service, but I had some prototypes 3D printed
before. It was a few years ago, and it was just some parts I used to make a
mold for metal casting.

One of the most interesting things I've seen made by Shapeways has been the
jewelry that some people have made. Examples like
[http://www.shapeways.com/model/107269/structural_skull_ring....](http://www.shapeways.com/model/107269/structural_skull_ring.html)
and [http://www.shapeways.com/forum/index.php?t=msg&th=1664&#...</a>

------
huertanix
I've used it to build parts for a RepRap printer, interestingly enough:
<http://www.heatsynclabs.org/wiki/Phoenix_RepRap>

------
drewp
I want a light switch/button for my home theater, and I intend to 3d print
that. I am also working on a front door bell panel (with camera, LCD, etc)
that will probably be printed.

The guy I know with a printer has used it primarily for making toys and gifts,
but he also needs the occasional custom camera mount, e.g. for sticking 2 tiny
cameras on a model plane.

